# RPGMaker pro's or any game creation peoples?



## tshu (Apr 3, 2007)

I had the sudden idea to make an RPG based on the movie "Stand By Me". I made some sprites. Earthbound style. I could do it myself possibly in RPG Maker XP, but I know I will end up giving up part way if I did it all alone. Maybe someone wants to help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















it could be EPIC!


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic but I really enjoyed that film when I was about 13 or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can count me in! I've been looking for an excuse to learn about RPG Maker for a while now


----------



## TPi (Apr 3, 2007)

good idea cant help you though mate


----------



## tshu (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic but I really enjoyed that film when I was about 13 or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am being dead serious. I love this movie as well.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 3, 2007)

You should do it with Multimedia Fusion. It is the best amateur programming language ever.


----------



## tshu (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> You should do it with Multimedia Fusion. It is the best amateur programming language ever.


I used to use The Games Factory which was similar (same company).


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 3, 2007)

I pretty much know RMXP inside out (not to mention I legally own it), so sure, if you're ever unsure about something let me know


----------



## ediblebird (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Apr 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You should do it with Multimedia Fusion. It is the best amateur programming language ever.
> ...



wow, i used to use games factory back in the day, it pissed me off though


----------



## tshu (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> I pretty much know RMXP inside out (not to mention I legally own it), so sure, if you're ever unsure about something let me know


Oh ya Dirtie! Dirtie! Help me make a game. You are Will Wheaton. 

I really want to know how the heck you can make your entire party follow you (like in earthbound) like actually walking along behind the character you control. Cause if you can't do this in RPG maker, then you can't make a game of Stand By Me in RPG maker, period.


----------



## tshu (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Dirtie (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I pretty much know RMXP inside out (not to mention I legally own it), so sure, if you're ever unsure about something let me know
> ...


You need a custom script, commonly called a "caterpillar system". I don't think with the current ones that you can control the people following the main guy independently with events though.

http://rgss-lib.sourceforge.jp/public_scri...train_actor.txt
^Go into the script editor, insert a new script just above "Main" but below everything else (name it whatever you want), and copy and paste that entire text file into it.


----------



## Relys (Apr 4, 2007)

I remember creating an "epic" game with RPGMaker for my PSOne. It was about cat's, ninja's, clan's, and jelly filled doughnuts. (Fine there were no jelly doughnuts, but it was still great!)

Wait.. Who are thous people?


----------



## tshu (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Dirtie, for the script. That is perfect


----------



## rest0re (Apr 4, 2007)

imo very nice idea... do it


----------



## th3sandm4n (Apr 4, 2007)

Stand By Me owned
I used to have some bad ass Multimedia Fusion games back in the day (They were a hit in Middle School) and like 1 finished RPG that didnt ever get played lol

Ah I wish I was younger so I could have time to help out. good luck though
(on a tangent, anyone ever use clickteam's jamagic?)


----------



## tshu (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(th3sandm4n @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Ah I wish I was younger so I could have time to help out.


Ya I wish I was younger so I could have time to really do this


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 6, 2007)

i would help you, but im too busy making minimal progress with my own RPG. (im on sourceforge, search "golden sun flash")


----------



## Qpido (Apr 6, 2007)

Man I used to work on RM2K all the time some years back.
That was the shit.

No time to help you out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 6, 2007)

I know jack but I'll help.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 15, 2007)

just wanna say I've been keeping an eye on your blog for this game, looks great
just one thing that bugs me is how the sprites are 200% and all the tiles are still 100%, I realize this is because you're using rpgmaker tiles, and earthbound sprite edits, which go by different proportions
so, I propose editing the sprites like:









 ?


edit-
oh and I love the movie too


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the 16-bit on hi-res tiles look


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 16, 2007)

and Vern's sprite has kinda been bugging me, so I made a quick edit:




what do you think?


----------



## tshu (Apr 16, 2007)

lol, TakaM, you are hired! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kinda agree with what Dirtie said about the 16 bit on hi res look. But I like your sprites a lot. Want to continue?


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 16, 2007)

Me help! I can do...well..something that you want me to do.


----------



## Covarr (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd help, but I am already in the process of creating my own game (also with a legit copy of RPG Maker XP). Mine will probably take longer to be finished than this one because I'm doing mine all by myself, with my own hand-made graphics, music composed by myself, even my own sound effects. In fact, the only things I'm not doing on my own are:

1. ccoa's UMS, which basically adds functionality that OUGHT to be included in the program
2. Voice acting, because I'm not a chick, and I can't do voices that are super-deep without modifying it digitally and making it sound weird.

I won't claim that mine will be better, because I work slowly enough on it that it might not ever even be released. I look forward to this one though, as I really enjoyed the movie.


----------

